# Chub rub! (thigh chafing)



## Kibeth (Aug 2, 2011)

So here's the problem, I LOVE wearing skirts and dresses but my thighs rub together really badly! I try wear spanx under when I do, but they usually wind up being really long!! It is absolutely frustrating. 

So what do you do to keep your thighs from chafing when you wear a short-ish dress/skirt?


----------



## sweetfrancaise (Aug 2, 2011)

That's a question I've had for a long time!! With no real solution yet. Anti-chafe sticks work for a bit, but not long enough when it's hot and it gets rather sweaty.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 2, 2011)

I wear bike shorts if I can, they're my preferred option. Or I'll wear tights or leggings, or some variation that I don't mind people seeing, though it sucks in the summer cause they're hot.

My other option is bodyglide: http://www.amazon.com/BodyGlide-Anti-Chafing-Stick-2-5oz/dp/B0025UIZUU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1312326957&sr=8-4 It's not a bad option, it works for a good while, but it has to stay warm, which is kind of awkward when you're really hot. If I keep my legs squished together and never let it cool off it can last for hours.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl* (Aug 2, 2011)

I'll get one of those super-short slips that look like shorts (I forgot what they're called.) But sometimes that can look a little bulky & strange if the skirt is form-fitting.

They have shorter spanx knock-offs whick basically are super-short pantyhose. I just saw some on Sanctuarie.net.

Another option would be to get one of those girdle things that look like shorts, although sometimes they can be uncomfortable.

I like to take an old pair of stretch pants or leggings and cut them off just at the length I want.

Mizrak.com sells some longer underwear like that as well.


----------



## bbwgatorgirl (Aug 2, 2011)

Thigh Society!!
http://thighsociety.myshopify.com/products/thigh-society-underwear


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 2, 2011)

I use Lanacane Anti-Chaffing gel, but I agree with the others that it gets pretty useless if it's extremely hot. I just get too hot wearing any sort of girdles or anything when it's so hot. 

Tights or leggings are great for the fall/winter.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 2, 2011)

I wear yoga shorts. I've also carried around baby powder in a small bottle in my purse just in case. But I don't like not wearing something like pants.


----------



## violetviolets (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah this is hard to find a concrete solution with imo, but for products I use Lush's dusting powders because they have cocoa butter and/or kaolin so they are softer than just plain baby powder.


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestion. The hot almost NEVER stops in texas. I love wearing tights/leggings come fall, I look so darn cute!

But I will definitely invest in some biker shorts, and off brand spanx. Hopefully it will help.. Thank you ladies for the advice! and if yall have any more suggestions, PLEASE add. or experiences.


----------



## Tania (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm weird; I rarely have problems with thigh irritation unless I'm dealing with too-tight pants/underclothing or shorts that cover only part of my thighs.

I used to get huge scabs on the rear portions of my inner thighs, mainly due to panties/tights/hose/spanx that were a) too tight and b) had legs that didn't quite reach the top of my thigh. The crotch would bind at juuust the wrong spot on my legs and cause all sorts of crazy friction. Finding underpinnings that were big/tall/long enough was more than half of the battle for me!


----------



## Bananaspills (Aug 3, 2011)

I never found a gel/powder that worked forme, but my thighs and butt are my largest area and I used to get chaffed thighs even back when I was just in the "overweight" BMI category. I wear short leggings, bicycle shorts, that sort of thing. But I personally don't ever wear a dress or skirt that's much shorter than knee length so that works well for me. I personally found that non-lycra shorts like long legged underwear (all cotton) slide up after a while and I still get chaffing. Might just be my body shape though.


----------



## aocutiepi (Aug 3, 2011)

I live in the humidity haven that is Kentucky. And I love dresses but used to wear shorts underneath them to protect me from chafing. I didn't feel feminine and pretty with ugly shorts under my dress. 

One of my friends told me that antiperspirant deodorant works just as well as the stuff you get at sports stores, if not better. After I take care of the underarms and before I throw on my dress, I do a couple of big swipes on the inner thighs. It feels a little weird until you get used to it, but I've found it holds up well for all day wear. And it's super cheap! 

This may not work for everyone, but another option out there. One that requires you buy nothing extra... unless you don't wear deodorant. Haha.


----------



## Jes (Aug 3, 2011)

LillyBBBW's tip helped me when I last wore a dress:

Pair of pantyhose, snipped above the knee, and turned inside out.

Worked a treat.


----------



## Moongirl75 (Aug 3, 2011)

My absolute favorite for this is Monistat Soothing Care Chafing Relief Powder Gel

http://www.drugstore.com/monistat-soothing-care-chafing-relief-powder-gel/qxp139254

I've been using it for years. I wear skirts or dresses pretty much everyday and just put some on my inner thighs as a part of getting dressed. I don't know how it would do in severe humidity since we don't really have that in San Diego. It does get warm here and I notice I have to apply it a couple of times a day instead of just once on those hot days.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 3, 2011)

aocutiepi said:


> I live in the humidity haven that is Kentucky. And I love dresses but used to wear shorts underneath them to protect me from chafing. I didn't feel feminine and pretty with ugly shorts under my dress.
> 
> One of my friends told me that antiperspirant deodorant works just as well as the stuff you get at sports stores, if not better. After I take care of the underarms and before I throw on my dress, I do a couple of big swipes on the inner thighs. It feels a little weird until you get used to it, but I've found it holds up well for all day wear. And it's super cheap!
> 
> This may not work for everyone, but another option out there. One that requires you buy nothing extra... unless you don't wear deodorant. Haha.



I'm totally trying this lol. I've heard of deodorant before but no one ever told me it had to be antiperspirant kind! (Yea, duh me...) I usually avoid the antiperspirant stuff, heard once it's bad for your pours or something, don't know the details, but it wasn't a big to me to stop using it since I sweat through it anyway.


----------



## aocutiepi (Aug 3, 2011)

GlassDaemon said:


> I'm totally trying this lol. I've heard of deodorant before but no one ever told me it had to be antiperspirant kind! (Yea, duh me...) I usually avoid the antiperspirant stuff, heard once it's bad for your pours or something, don't know the details, but it wasn't a big to me to stop using it since I sweat through it anyway.



Let me know how it works for you!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 4, 2011)

I also go with the shorts underneath. Occasionally I'll go with the regular bike shorts, but most often I go with a particular type of "shaper" shorts because they're really breathable don't make a sound when I walk.

That's one thing I realized, those shiny materials, or with a wider stitch, or some pantyhose or tights, or certain other kinds of materials they make those under-shorts out of tend to make a "swish" sound when I walk if I wear them. And since I like to be ninja-like when I approach people, those kinds didn't work for me.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 4, 2011)

I put lotion on my inner thighs. It lasts for several hours (though I'm not talking hiking in a skirt, but why would you do that to begin with?) and is unobtrusive, besides making your bits smell a bit less like sweat.  As for kind, I use 'triple moisture body cream' from Bath and BodyWorks (added bonus of having the initials 'BBW')


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty (Aug 4, 2011)

This is my biggest issue with being fat. It's terrible in the summer. Last week I gave the deodorant thing a try and it seemed to work. But I wasn't out very long, I didn't want to end up in too much pain if it didn't work. I just bought a pair of black spanx so at least if they show it'll look less like a girdle and more and like bike shorts. I've also tried bike shorts, but they are kinda long and I find the end of the short to be extra tight on my thighs which can get really uncomfortable after a while. grrrrrr.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 4, 2011)

zinc oxide!! otherwise known as baby rash cream  i wear skirts a lot - I keep a little jar in my purse and rub it on my inner thighs periodically throughout the day. Works awesome for me


----------



## olwen (Aug 6, 2011)

I just wear a pair of leggings. They come in different lengths so I wear the short ones in the summer. Biker shorts ride up in the middle and that's uncomfortable so I don't wear those. For everyone using some kind of gel, powder, cream, etc do you develop rashes, boils or other skin problems as a result? I worry about that so I don't use any of these things, but if it's not a problem for anyone else, I might try something like body glide.


----------



## starr416 (Sep 10, 2011)

I usually wear some shorts...but I got some other great ideas from this thread. I will have to check them out.


----------



## Lunavie (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh god, I haven't had chaffing issues in a long time thankfully. What a nightmare it is. I use and absolutely love deodorant now, it works very well for me.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 11, 2011)

So I found these: http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing/3Pack-Bloomers-by-Comfort-Choice.aspx?PfId=143262&DeptId=11763&ProductTypeId=1

And I've considered these for longer skirt/dresses: http://www.amazon.com/Non-Cling-Pettipants-Beige-2X-Set-2/dp/B002RRXB9G/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IW6ZPQ6OJ0Q07&colid=2DR2235JEQZB8 
But I'm afraid with those the effect will be more grandmaish and less vintage sexy lol. XD


----------



## lindso604 (Nov 6, 2011)

As odd as it sounds, I was in a pinch once and decided to use blister block on my thighs (it's a little stick of wax or something you put on your heel or ankle to prevent blisters) and it worked great for the rest of the night, although it's really sticky. I think Band-Aid makes them.

I usually end up wearing tights though, especially if it's winter.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish I had read this thread before I decided to wear a dress to work today:doh: Spandex definitely sounds like a good solution, I'll take that into account in the future.


----------

